# [German NR] Square-1 Single 8.49 - Emanuel Rheinert



## EMI (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice scramble. Really good solve and full step too, though 
Unfortunately my laptop was stolen before the comp, so it will take a while to cut and upload the NR average (11.51).


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice!  The average was also great. Good luck on getting ER


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice 1 2 3 rankings in both single and average


----------



## Sam N (Dec 8, 2015)

congrats! Nice solve.

Here is a reconstruction. Please let me know if I made any errors. 

Scramble: (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (4,-2) /

Inspection: y2

Cubeshape: (-3,-4) / (0,3) / 

CO: (6,4) / 

EO: (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) /

CP: (0,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / 

EP: (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / 

AUF: (-1,-3)


----------



## Berd (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice! Tps?


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Tps?



I realized I don't know what counts as a 'move' when calculating SQ-1 tps. I would assume a slice counts, but then do you just count each set of parentheses as one since the two moves are executed simultaneously?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I realized I don't know what counts as a 'move' when calculating SQ-1 tps. I would assume a slice counts, but then do you just count each set of parentheses as one since the two moves are executed simultaneously?



Maybe every turn by (0,1)? That would be 72 moves/8.49=8.48 TPS. Seems legit to me.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, the equivalent of HTM in Square-1 would be counting every / as one move, and every upper layer and bottom layer turn as separate moves (so, for example, the algorithm / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / would have 4 (slices) + 2 (top layer) + 2 (bottom layer) = 8 turns). Another metric would be number of slices, which is sometimes called twist metric. The WCA uses a different counting system, as well, which says every / is one move, and every (x,y) pair is one move (so, the algorithm I listed before would have 7 moves).

The solution has:
18 slices
19 (x,y) pairs
13 U layer moves
13 D layer moves

So, he has:
Turn metric: 45 / 8.49 = 5.3 TPS
Twist metric: 18 / 8.49 = 2.12 TPS
WCA metric: 37 / 8.49 = 4.36 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice Emi!


----------

